# my baby's eczema/dry skin CURED!!



## beccyandeve

I wrote the following on another post but thought it might be helpful to others too - 

I took my daughter to the doctor about her skin, it looked awful and I thought it was eczema as i had it all through childhood too. Anyway, the doctor gave me some cream and bath oil, i tried them for a few weeks and they didn't seem to have much effect. 

I went to the doctors again, this time for me and also to get some more cream for LO, the doctor advised me to try "eye-q" for baby. they are little capsules and contain fish oils and evening primrose oil. she said she had given it to her son and his eczema vanished.

I was a little doubtful anything could work that well but it is amazing after 2 or 3 days little eve's skin had cleared up completely!!! and she takes it really well, you just squeeze one capsule per day into food or drink. i put it in one spoonful of her food so it doesn't ruin her dinner (it doesn't smell or taste very nice, but it is such a tiny amount)

You cannot get this stuff on prescription, i got mine from boots, it was about £10 for about a months supply. But I think it is the best tenner i spend all month!

Also, "eye-q" is specifically meant for eye and brain development so must be doing some good in other areas too.

Hope this helps

Becs :cloud9:


p.s. make sure you get the baby one, the packaging for the child and adult version is very similar, i had to go back and swap mine lol doh!


----------



## Jem

That's great! Will try Ollie with it, he's only 7 months though so is there an age restriction? x


----------



## beccyandeve

The first one is aged from 6 months so he will be fine!! X


----------



## Jem

Thanx! x


----------



## thelilbump

gonna look for this 2. we've used so many creams nothin works really!


----------



## Mamafy

Thanks hun, my elder girls have eczema so will try that :)


----------



## roxie78

Ooh thanks will give this a go.


----------



## roxie78

Well was gonna pop into town and get some of this tomorrow (its on 3 for 2 at Boots). Just wondering, as Thomas isn't taking his solids properly yet it will have to go in his milk, do you think it will taste nasty? Don't want to put him off his bottle! Also now your little ones eczema has cleared up are you continuing to give her the eye-q? Thanks!


----------



## Sarahkka

Could I ask a favour?
We don't have this particular product in Canada, but I might be able to come up with something similar. Is anyone able to post the active ingredients and dosage for me? For instance, how much evening primrose oil/fish oil per capsule, how many milligrams or units per day, etc? That would be a huge help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxie78

Sarahkka said:


> Could I ask a favour?
> We don't have this particular product in Canada, but I might be able to come up with something similar. Is anyone able to post the active ingredients and dosage for me? For instance, how much evening primrose oil/fish oil per capsule, how many milligrams or units per day, etc? That would be a huge help. Thanks in advance!

I'm off into town right now to pick some up so I'll post later x


----------



## CrystalBell

does it say "eye-q" on the cover? and is it in the vitamins section? I might pop down to boots for this too.


----------



## beccyandeve

hi,

it is in a silver box with a baby on the front, it says "eye q, baby" i struggled finding it so i just asked at the counter.

if your baby is still on milk only i would not put it in the full bottle as that will taint the taste of the whole bottle. i would either squirt it directly on baby's tongue and give drink straight after (its only a very small amount) or maybe pour a little of the milk in a seperate cup/bottle and put it in there, so it is only a small amount of the unpleasant taste. 

and the ingredients are as follows - Hi DHA Fish Oil, virgin Evening Primrose Oil, Vitamin E (as D-alphatocopherol, derived from IP soya)

hope that answers everyone's questions!!!

Beccy xx


----------



## beccyandeve

missed a bit......

roxie, i still give it to eve everyday, if i miss a day you can really tell.

sarahkka, it is made by "equazen" if you search for eye-q or equazen on google i think you'll be able to buy it online

xx


----------



## tracie107

I have suffered from eczema a lot when I was a child and in my 20's. In the end I gave up using prescribed medication from the Dr's. Over 20yrs ago my pharmacist told me to cut the tops off of evening primrose capsules and rub the oil to the affected area.

I did this and to this day I have never had an outbreak - I am 40yrs old now!

Also another excellent cream to use is AVEENO (anything with oatmeal in is good for dry skin or eczema) ! I used this on my son was he 3 months old and his skin cleared up within a few days.


----------



## Bellylicious

Thanks for posting. My baby has severe excema, she has to have wet bandages and cortisone creams. It never really goes. I dont want to use cortisone creams long term. Shes nearly 5 months so she might be too young for what you suggest but I will keep it in mind.


----------



## kpnutt

wow didn't expect that for helping eczema. I wonder if it works in adults too?


----------



## xKimx

I really need to try this :) LO skins really bad:( we have to apply bandages and creams to it most days :(


----------



## Elli21

Thanks :hugs: Im going to have a look for this.


----------



## Jkelmum

Will be looking for this thank-you ...my son wakes all time due to his skin itching like mad x


----------



## Jkelmum

beccyandeve said:


> missed a bit......
> 
> roxie, i still give it to eve everyday, if i miss a day you can really tell.
> 
> sarahkka, it is made by "equazen" if you search for eye-q or equazen on google i think you'll be able to buy it online
> 
> xx

Boots online sell it x


----------



## roxie78

Just thought I'd post an update on this. I've been giving it to Thomas in his last milk feed and although I can really smell it when I put it in his bottle (a very strong fishy smell) he doesn't bat an eyelid when he has his bottle so thats good! I must admit though I've not really noticed any difference yet but I haven't given it every day so I will try that from now on and report back!


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Hi, I have a 12 month old son and he has eczema. I bought infaCare baby bath ultra mild from ASDA as Johnsons wasn't helping his eczema at all! It was under £5 so not overly-expensive and I've only used it three times. The outcome is amazing! His eczema has actually completely cleared up within a week!

You can also get infaCare shampoo, which I haven't needed to buy as the bath foam & cream off doc has done wonders all ready!

I also have a little bit of dry skin/eczema on my back and used the infaCare in my bath the other day... it's cleared mine up, too. Unbelievable! I'm not sure if you can get it on perscription off the GP but I think the £4-odd is definitely worth it.

Definitely worth a try xx


----------



## thelilbump

My daughters eczema has flared up again now the central heatings back on, it's not as bad a slast year but she's itching like mad, especially when she's got no clothes on. We've tried loads but still not this eye q stuff, think it's going to be next on list.


----------



## Petitguili23

For beccyandeve 

Hope this link will be help you

https://www.drpaul.com/illnesses/milkallergy.html


----------



## suraj462

Avoid scratching the rash. If you can't stop yourself from scratching, cover the area with a dressing. Wear gloves at night to minimize skin damage from scratching.


----------



## maisiemoo

Sorry to hyjack, but I have found bathing my daughter in porridge oats as worked wonders for her skin! I simply pop them into an old pair of tights, allow the water to go milky and then apply it directly to her skin... I even wash her hair with it lol Within a couple of weeks her skin has cleared up beautifully. the only draw back, she keeps trying to drink her bath water...it's driving me nuts lol


----------



## Cattia

Some great yips here, I will be trying these with Abigail. When her skin flares up the only thing that helps is steroid cream but I would love to find a natural alternative.


----------

